# G Scale LGB & Aristocraft Switches for Sale



## uptrainman (8 mo ago)

I have a group of LGB and Aristocraft switches that I don’t need and I am offering them for sale. All of the switches work as intended and are ready to use. I put power to the switches with switch machines and they work without any problems. Included in this listing is a pair of LGB electric switch machines. All four of the LGB switches have electric switch machines and they all work as intended. All items will be shipped via USPS Priority Mail at buyers expense. If you send me your zip code I can send you the shipping cost. Terry Paige, Flint, MI. [email protected]

Here is a list of the switches and the pictures are below. There are two pictures of each item.

Aristocraft switches:

Aristocraft switch #1 has the manual switch machine with lantern on it $30

Aristocraft switch #2 has the manual switch machine with electrical contacts $30

Aristocraft switch #3 has the manual switch machine with lantern and the original box $40

Aristocraft switch #4 has the manual switch machine with lantern and the original box $40

Aristocraft switch #5 has the manual switch machine with lantern, auxiliary electrical box, wire and the original box $50

Aristocraft switch #6 has the manual switch machine with lantern, auxiliary electrical box, wire and the original box $50

LGB Switches:

LGB 3-Way Switch has the electrical switch machines with switch lanterns $115

LGB 3-Way Switch has the electrical switch machines, no lanterns $100

LGB Double Slip Switch #1 has the electrical switch machines, no lanterns $100

LGB Double Slip Switch #2 has the electrical switch machines, no lanterns $100

LGB Pair of electrical switch machines $50


image1000×750 161 KB


----------

